
test.bi – Reserved domain for your projects – with SSL-Certificate - Eun
https://github.com/Eun/test.bi
======
detaro
This will the same way as any other attempt at this: with a revoked
certificate.

~~~
mirages
welp, the guy mentionned that cert is renewed every 7 days and it's using
Let's Encrypt.

It's gonna be a cat and mouse game even if LE bans the domain to be
registered.

Nothing can prevent a domain owner to actively publish his private keys

